# Kaffe Fassett Mystery Knit-a-long



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

That's me - a day late and a dollar short. Just came across a mention of the Kaffe Fassett Mystery Kint-a-long starting October 1st and can't seem to find any info on what it's about, how to register, what's needed and the like. Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I found this link that may help 
https://www.facebook.com/114826272423/photos/a.10152401538817424.1073741929.114826272423/10152401539622424/?type=1
If you Google the Kaffe Fassett Mystery Knit-a-long you'll find several links.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Emell said:


> That's me - a day late and a dollar short. Just came across a mention of the Kaffe Fassett Mystery Kint-a-long starting October 1st and can't seem to find any info on what it's about, how to register, what's needed and the like. Can anyone fill me in?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285020-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286686-1.html


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/114826272423/photos/a.10152401538817424.1073741929.114826272423/10152401539622424/?type=1


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all. Got myself registered, I think. :shock: Now for the yarn. 20 balls needed. Even with the discount at WEBS, it will cost $164.25, plus shipping. Not knowing what the pattern(s) will be, I'm a bit apprehensive about ordering the yarn and spending that much in the even I don't like, or cannot make, the squares. Have to think this one over before I jump in.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Emell said:


> Thank you all. Got myself registered, I think. :shock: Now for the yarn. 20 balls needed. Even with the discount at WEBS, it will cost $164.25, plus shipping. Not knowing what the pattern(s) will be, I'm a bit apprehensive about ordering the yarn and spending that much in the even I don't like, or cannot make, the squares. Have to think this one over before I jump in.


I agree. A lot of money for the unknown.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I also considered this KAL as I did the previous one .However having priced the yarn I decided against it but as you are able to look at the colourway and chart if you wanted to have a go you could find cheaper yarn I suppose .


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

annweb said:


> I also considered this KAL as I did the previous one .However having priced the yarn I decided against it but as you are able to look at the colourway and chart if you wanted to have a go you could find cheaper yarn I suppose .


I did that with another KAL and was sorry to have wasted the money on the yarn. I didn't like the project and didn't like the yarn. I eventually gave the yarn to charity.

The way I see it, with the cost of the yarn and not knowing what the project it, it's a crap shoot. Perhaps I just don't like surprises. :shock: :roll: I also saw where each square uses at least four colors of the yarn (that being what Kaffe Fasset is all about - color) and then I thought of the ends. So - cost of yarn, not knowing what I'll be knitting, no for now. I am, however, signed up for the KAL and will be able to see the first "clue" on October 1st, so I may change my mind.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

go to Google and put in "Kaffe Fassett Mystery" and several things will pop up for you.


----------

